# How do you display your Muscle Bike Accessories



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 9, 2017)

Just curious how other collectors display their muscle bike accessories.
Here are some of mine displayed.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 9, 2017)

more pictures


----------



## djhavikk (Feb 9, 2017)

NIce collection 67Ramshorn!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice, I had a chute and tall sissy bar back in the day. I still have some Sting-Ray stuff, too big for it these days


----------



## Vwbeck (Feb 10, 2017)

*Very nice*


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2017)

I guess I would first have to have some to display. Until then, do you mind if I ogle your stuff?

REC


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 12, 2017)

Killer stuff Dan... Thanks for sharing.... I would love one of those Monster bike buddy's if you happen to find another and care to let it go ...Thanks Mark


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow!! Maybe one day I'll get to see it in person....


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 14, 2017)

Rob, you are welcomed anytime you want to come over just let me know.
Dan


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2017)

I display my muscle bike stuff like this:


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I display my muscle bike stuff like this:
> 
> View attachment 422382




Man,Good old times when tv wasnt 24-7. Better too. I have a bunch of Schwinn grips, a couple of seats and a couple h/bars. This thread has given me an idea to display them instead of having more stuff just  squirreled away


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 16, 2017)

Much much better to display them on a bike .but of course everyone has ther opinion.


----------

